

Mayor Bloomberg's "plan" for NYC to overtake Silicon Valley - dr_
http://www.businessinsider.com/mayor-bloomberg-reveals-his-plan-for-new-york-to-overtake-silicon-valley-2011-7?op=1

======
ibejoeb
>[...] technology developed by a one-time engineering student and a few
computer scientists. Of course back then, they weren't called scientists. They
were called nerds. But I could never have built the business without them.

Gotta slip in a pejorative for good measure, right? Not sure if that's the way
to cull enthusiasm and support from the audience...

